# Animation And Vfx Career



## ajaybc (Oct 31, 2007)

I have completed +2 this year.Iam very much interested in animation,especially Vfx.Iam living in Kerala and therefore has very less options in front of me.Most people in Kerala believe in the either engg.or medicine system.Therefore there are very less new generation courses available here.So I joined for B.C.A(Bachelor of Computer Applications) at U.C College Aluva this year as my parents insisted in having a degree in my hand before going for anything else.They were at first compelling me to go for engg. for which I was never interested.So they sent me for BCA as I stood stern in my decision.

I heard of a Diploma course in Digital Visual Media at the IMAGE here at Cochin.They are charging Rs.75000 for a 2 year part time(only saturdays) course.

Iam planning to complete that course + my BCA(As programming skills will do good when I go for  web designing and all that stuff.Also it is a degree.) + a PG degree from IMAGE Chennai.

But now my Parents are saying that such courses may not be accepted by many and animation doesnt have any scope (That I know is out of their ignorance).

Is Diploma from IMAGE having any value?Is my idea a good idea?
Please help me......


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 31, 2007)

No, its nothing with the course. Its your creativity and ability, not only your interest. IMAGE is good but  I don't recommend you to spend that much amount now. Concentrate on your degree now, join any cheap course from Image. If you get the interest, pay as much as you can to learn. Don't waste your money unless knowing your ability.

Career, Yes come to chennai/mumbai you will get a job in this field. Prasad studio is conducting interviews every month.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> No, its nothing with the course. Its your creativity and ability, not only your interest. IMAGE is good but  I don't recommend you to spend that much amount now. Concentrate on your degree now, join any cheap course from Image. If you get the interest, pay as much as you can to learn. Don't waste your money unless knowing your ability.
> 
> Career, Yes come to chennai/mumbai you will get a job in this field. Prasad studio is conducting interviews every month.


I agree with some part of your post.
I am also doing animation course.I have completed my BCA and pursuing MCA.My interest is in animations and 3D stuff.So if ajay can concentrate on animations then its no harm.I dont know about IMAGE.Is it good?
And ajay animation has a huge scope it will take another 3-4 years,so if you are planning to jump into this industry go for it.By the time you will finish your course animators demand will be going to increase.Mumbai is the place becoz lots of production studios are there.I have heard that big game companies like EA,Atari are planning to set up their production companies in Bangalore.But it will be your creativity and hardwork that can get you a good job.Every course has its value.But degree is also important.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 31, 2007)

Man, I was in this field for the last 10 years and now in Prasad Studio, Chennai. From where you are studying Animation? Chennai is the best place for Film animation Studios, but you should know Tamil or Hindi. You have to choose your field: Film or Gaming. Maya is in Peak in Film industry while SoftImage has also good scope. Go for 3D Max if you are interested in Game designing. 

My suggestion is why you are wasting so much money to learn Maya or 3D Max...Join a small academy. Learn photography, arts and cinematography yourself. Finish your degree, Join a small company and waste one/two years to be a Master. Then apply to production studios, you will get a job in one year.

Remember You must need good photography/art/cinematography skill to be a good animator. All our interview questions are nothing but to check your creativity and Ability.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> Man, I was in this field for the last 10 years and now in Prasad Studio, Chennai. From where you are studying Animation? Chennai is the best place for Film animation Studios, but you should know Tamil or Hindi. You have to choose your field: Film or Gaming. Maya is in Peak in Film industry while SoftImage has also good scope. Go for 3D Max if you are interested in Game designing.
> 
> My suggestion is why you are wasting so much money to learn Maya or 3D Max...Join a small academy. Learn photography, arts and cinematography yourself. Finish your degree, Join a small company and waste one/two years to be a Master. Then apply to production studios, you will get a job in one year.
> 
> Remember You must need good photography/art/cinematography skill to be a good animator. All our interview questions are nothing but to check your creativity and Ability.


It means you have the experience.Good.Yaar i am doing it from MAAC.And i am in New Delhi.And i hope you will share your experiences with us.



			
				ajaybc said:
			
		

> I heard of a Diploma course in Digital Visual Media at the IMAGE here at Cochin.They are charging Rs.75000 for a 2 year part time(only saturdays) course.


Thats a huge amount.Only saturdays?Rs. 75000 for 2 years is a lot.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, definitely thru Digit forum OR thru my new born baby videoeditingindia.com

And which module you are concentrating: Design, Modelling, Titling, Animating or Motion Tracking? Try to be a specialist in atleast two and be a master in one


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 1, 2007)

How much is the course fee at MAAC?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> Yes, definitely thru Digit forum OR thru my new born baby videoeditingindia.com
> 
> And which module you are concentrating: Design, Modelling, Titling, Animating or Motion Tracking? Try to be a specialist in atleast two and be a master in one


They will teach everything rest depends on us.What we wanna concentrate on.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 1, 2007)

> teach everything


 They can't unless its a 4 years full time course. 

Man, Indian Film industry is still searching for professional 3D titlers. In chennai there are only a few guys doing it from PentaMedia, Prasad, RealImage & IndianArtists. Give your second chance to Ad design. You dont get good opportunities for Motion tracking jobs in India now(but it will change soon)

Again its all based on your interests. Your academy teaches you the basic. if you know the basic you can choose your choice.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> They can't unless its a 4 years full time course.
> 
> Man, Indian Film industry is still searching for professional 3D titlers. In chennai there are only a few guys doing it from PentaMedia, Prasad, RealImage & IndianArtists. Give your second chance to Ad design. You dont get good opportunities for Motion tracking jobs in India now(but it will change soon)
> 
> Again its all based on your interests. Your academy teaches you the basic. if you know the basic you can choose your choice.


yaar you know there are lots of stuff on net to learn from and i have started collecting those(especially videos ).So they will teach us basics but i will do lots of self study and practice just like i did it in photoshop.One thing i want to ask is how much an animator can earn?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 1, 2007)

In chennai, I Know a Titler who is getting around 1C per year. Its based on your ability and project. But you should have your own company to be a...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> In chennai, I Know a Titler who is getting around 1C per year. But you have your own company you can't imagine.


  i hope i can earn .5 % of that.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 1, 2007)

Definitely. Just prepare your Show Reel and post it to all production houses. Thats it, they will call you if you have the stuff. If not Sankar wouldnt give "SIVAJI" to Indian Artists: *www.indianartists.co.in/films1.html

And I may also help you, but now I am in compositing & Editing Field, not in Animation. Anyway just keep in touch...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> Definitely. Just prepare your Show Reel and post it to all production houses. Thats it, they will call you if you have the stuff. If not Sankar wouldnt give "SIVAJI" to Indian Artists: *www.indianartists.co.in/films1.html
> 
> And I may also help you, but now I am in compositing & Editing Field, not in Animation. Anyway just keep in touch...


Yeah i need your help and your experience will come in handy.Also have you heard about 24FPS?Its a annual contest run by MAAC all over india.Search it on youtube you will find some movies made by MAAC students.They make a team of minimum 5-6 students and they work on a movie for 6 months or so.That gives not only experience but also the opportunity to impress big companies at FPS awards.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 1, 2007)

24fps? Good, Are you shooting or rendering?

Give the link for your project, I will comment if possible...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> 24fps? Good, Are you shooting or rendering?
> 
> Give the link for your project, I will comment if possible...


My maya classes will start from december.So i will be able to take part in FPS next year.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 2, 2007)

@gaurav wich animation course r u doing ??? fees??


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 2, 2007)

Which one Has more scope and is better? -Animation(Maya,3d max etc.) or Visual FX(motioncapture,wire removal,blue/green screen,photoshop,illustrator and all those stuff)

Please reply quickly


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 2, 2007)

Both are having good scope. Visual Effects is not only wire removal & matting. It's also includes Compositing, Rotoscoping, Titling, Ramping etc... 

Go to Animation line if you are good at photography/Cinematography. its all about creativity.

Go to VFX line if you are good at editing/programming. its all about knowledge.


----------



## tango_cash (Nov 15, 2007)

great thread people.thanks for the _gyan_


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 15, 2007)

tango_cash said:
			
		

> great thread people.thanks for the _gyan_


If you have any knowledge about animations etc do share with us.


----------



## jal_desai (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello ppl... i just finished my bachelor of Engg and have taken up a software job. then i realised i was not born for it. i loved vfx, compositing and editing too much so i just learnt it while sitting at home. Here is a small demo of wat i have made... experts plz review it and predict if i can make this as my career. I wish to join MAAC in June 09 and hope to know more things. And i m sorry for bumping an old thread. heres my small demo:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ1JYz8zh44


----------

